# HD4850 CF officially faster than GTX280, confirmed !



## wolf2009 (Jun 17, 2008)

Read  "How NVIDIA Stuffed the GTX 280" story.

No numbers but confirmation that HD4850 CF faster than GTX280



> The thing is though, I’ve tested the HD 4850, and what’s interesting is that the card is going to be a mid-range solution. But in Crossfire? - Wow! - With the amount of people who have CF boards as well, thanks to the Intel CPU and chipset being the products of choice, this is going to be a great solution.
> 
> 
> With that said though, it’s not ground breaking performance in the sense that it’s pushing out numbers we haven’t seen before. See, I’m probably not allowed to say this, but it helps me put my point across a bit better. The GTX 280 is slower than a pair of CrossFired 4850s for the most part; it’s also $250 AUD dearer. The price on the HD 4850 in AUD is around $250, so $500 for a pair while the GTX 280 is starting at $750


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 17, 2008)

How fast is ONE HD 4850 cause thats all I can afford


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 17, 2008)

I can only afford I...  So that means AMD loses...  fail.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hopefully this will force nvidia to be reasonable w/ their prices. Not likely though.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 17, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I can only afford I...  So that means AMD loses...  fail.



$400 worth of cards better than a $669 card? I'd hardly call that a fail.........


----------



## wolf2009 (Jun 17, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> $400 worth of cards cheaper than a $669 card? I'd hardly call that a fail.........



true , even 3870x2 wasn't priced at this price when it first came out.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 17, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> $400 worth of cards cheaper than a $669 card? I'd hardly call that a fail.........



Me neither, I call that "win" 

If this is true, I might consider getting an x48/x38/p45 board and Xfiring 2 4870s.

Especially considering the cheapest GTX 280 over here is £430 http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?ZOT-GTX280).  I expect the 4870s to be about £170 and the 4850s to be £140.


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2008)

J-Man said:


>





oli_ramsay said:


>





wolf2009 said:


>



No single word posts please.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 17, 2008)

We will just have to wait and see how much they are. It does say it takes 2 cards to beat a 280 and they didn't say by how much.

So SLi 280GTX FTW for now


It will be just like last round IMO, a little slower, and a little cheaper for AMD.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 17, 2008)

They are supposed to come in a $199. Trifire ftw and still half the price of sli gtx 280. Spider w/ 4 4850 should beat 3 gtx 280 at a third of the price. It gets worse and worse if this is true.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 17, 2008)

Bravo for ATi.  Two $200-250 cards beat out a $700+ one.  There's supposed to be a big performance difference between the 4850 and the 4870 unlike the 3800s, so I can only begin to imagine how a 4870x2 is going to perform.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 17, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> We will just have to wait and see how much they are. It does say it takes 2 cards to beat a 280 and they didn't say by how much.
> 
> So SLi 280GTX FTW for now
> 
> ...



but that's 2 LOW END ati cards. immagine 2x4870x2s. just a sinlge x2 should dominate sli'ed gtx 280's. just my speculation though.


----------



## HTC (Jun 17, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> They are supposed to come in a $199. Trifire ftw and still half the price of sli gtx 280. *Spider w/ 4 4850* should beat 3 gtx 280 at a third of the price. It gets worse and worse if this is true.



There's a dude that will bench that in Portugal, in the coming days: that's what he said, anyway!

If i see his results, i'll post them here.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 17, 2008)

People need to understand how competition works.  ATi has failed to provide nVidia with any reasonable high-end competition.  Which means that nVidia's prices have become insane.  No competition means you can basically charge anything you want, and people are going to pay it because that is the only option.

The GTX 280 is overpriced, especially when you compare it to the performance of the HD4850s and HD4870s in Crossfire.  However, those cards aren't out yet, so nVidia has no reason to lower the price of the GTX280.  Once those cards are out on the market, nVidia will have no choice but to lower the price of the GTX 280.

All the fanboys want is for the company that competes against their favorite company to go under.  You have the Intel fanboys wanting AMD to go out of business, you have the AMD fanboys wanting Intel to go out of business, you have the nVidia fanboys wanting ATi to go out of business, and you have the ATi fanboys wanting nVidia to go out of business.  Well, they're all stupid.  If any of them goes out, this is what will happen, but on a much larger scale.  Every product will go up in price, we will be buying Celerons for $200 and HD4250s for $400.

I personally hope ATi's solutions give nVidia come competition, nVidia needs it.  They are starting to get a little insane with their pricing.

On a different note, I'll be skipping this round of GPUs.  I'll do exactly what I've done the last two generations.  Wait for a die shrink.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 17, 2008)

Man I want to see these results so bad.. I want to see the single card ones even worse.. Why the hell are there NDA's? Doesnt AMD want to let everyone see the brutal pwnage they are gonna whip out? And I dont want to see nvidia go out.. I like to watch them think they are on top then get stomped  I do prefer ATi but I wouldnt call myself a fanboy..


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't want anyone to go out of business.  I just want ATi and Intel to keep stomping all over AMD and nVidia's cubes.


----------



## HTC (Jun 17, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> People need to understand how competition works.  ATi has failed to provide nVidia with any reasonable high-end competition.  Which means that nVidia's prices have become insane.  No competition means you can basically charge anything you want, and people are going to pay it because that is the only option.
> 
> The GTX 280 is overpriced, especially when you compare it to the performance of the HD4850s and HD4870s in Crossfire.  However, those cards aren't out yet, so nVidia has no reason to lower the price of the GTX280.  Once those cards are out on the market, nVidia will have no choice but to lower the price of the GTX 280.
> 
> ...



Wrong, dude: *WE need it.*


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2008)

I just wish AMD would work on a better tirfire bridge connector, that utilizes all of the connections.  Really, all we need is an extra long ribbon style connector like this that can reach from the top card to the bottom card, then use two shorter bridges on the remaining connectors.  That and three PCI-E x16 lanes.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 17, 2008)

I never understood the competition rationale as a means to blame ATI for Nv shortcomings.  Ultimately the decision on what products are made available to consumers fails on Nv not ATI's level of competitive nature in the high end.  Is it not true that Nv could have still produces the exact same 260/280 GTX had ATI been competitive? IMO, very likely as there is no real indicator to suggest otherwise.  Other then the fact that it's plausible.

Lets look at it like this: 
Was it Nv's fault that ATI didn't compete with the GTX and Ultra with the 2900?  Nv was still a good competitor back then yet ATI simply didn't step up.  If you can't see yourself blaming Nv for ATI's shortcomings I simply find no reason why anyone should blame ATI for Nv's shortcomings.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 17, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> All the fanboys want is for the company that competes against their favorite company to go under.  You have the Intel fanboys wanting AMD to go out of business, you have the AMD fanboys wanting Intel to go out of business, you have the nVidia fanboys wanting ATi to go out of business, and you have the ATi fanboys wanting nVidia to go out of business.  Well, they're all stupid.



yes and no...

fanboyism is stupid as hell

BUT

ATI = AMD now..... so why the hell would any intel guy want amd to go out of business?

performance is performance and if you can get 2 low priced cards that outperform a single higher priced card why the hell wouldn't you?

im not a fanboy at all. i switched to ATI because it was better at the time. this is recently too. my first ati card EVER was my beloved 3870x2. it has gotten me better scores then my 3 8800gtx's did in tri-sli. that is a feat in it's own. 

we know from the past that nvidia does not drop their prices much at all the same as ati. but.. ati comes out with new cards at decent prices... thats something that nvidia doesn't seem to like to do.


----------



## Urbklr (Jun 17, 2008)

This news, just startled my new videocard plan. 95% sure I'm goina be benching an oc'ed HD4870 by this time next week

If 2 will beat out a GTX280, wouldn't that mean 1 will be as fast or faster than a G92?....Meaning the 4870 will be a beastttt, for a reasonable price


----------



## erocker (Jun 17, 2008)

GTX 280 is a very expensive card to make.  The 512bit bus is expensive, the pcb, and the reported horrible yields on GT200 chips.  It's all kind of like what happened with R600, though ATi had some better yields on thier chips.  Nvidia is just trying to stay profitable with these new cards.  If Nvidia follows the path ATi took with R600, by shrinking it down, and lowering manufacture costs, they will be in good shape.  Companies can't release a perfect product everytime.


----------



## Megasty (Jun 17, 2008)

The obvious started already. I like the talk of CFing 4870s or 4850s but that's what the 70x2 & 50x2 are for. If those are like the predecessors then they will be faster than the CFs. However, they won't be around for around which is NV's only saving grace. Even if the 280's PP is crap right now its still the fastest ATM. But that's hardly any redemption for the crazy price.


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 17, 2008)

nice to know, though, ath 2 4850s can best 1 GTX280 . . . but I'd like to know by how much as well . . .

I mean, if it's only 3-5% faster, that's not too impressive . . . still cheaper to CF compared to one 280 - but that would be the only point; a cheaper alternative, if your mobo can support it.

But, if they're running 15%+ faster, than I'd say that's decent, IMO, and might steal some of nVidia's thunder at this point.


But, if the two cards are besting a 280 by a wide margin (like 30% or more - highly unlikely, though), then I'd say hold off and see what the 4870s will be capable of.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 17, 2008)

Either way, this means that a 4850x2 is going to be on par with a GTX280, and that's not ATi's top of the line card.  Once everything is released, I think the best single card will be the 4870x2, especially if they can throw out some great drivers with it.  Then again, GTX280's drivers may improve vastly.

The bottom line: Only time will tell, but this is going to be a great competition between ATi and nVidia.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 17, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I don't want anyone to go out of business.  I just want ATi and Intel to keep stomping all over AMD and nVidia's cubes.


::tsk:: :tsk:: did you feel that way before you made the switch?  anywho, its amazing news, but its still a fact that the two low end (or mid range here?) have to beat one high end. Price is a huge factor to say the least. 

Personally, I dont want anyone to go out of business and I dont see anyone here saying that Newtekie1. Its always fanboism with you, I just dont get it. I say bravo to competition.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 17, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> ::tsk:: :tsk:: did you feel that way before you made the switch?  anywho, its amazing news, but its still a fact that the two low end (or mid range here?) have to beat one high end. Price is a huge factor to say the least.
> 
> Personally, I dont want anyone to go out of business and I dont see anyone here saying that Newtekie1. Its always fanboism with you, I just dont get it. I say bravo to competition.



The grass really was greener on the other side


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yes and no...
> 
> fanboyism is stupid as hell
> 
> ...



This thread isn't the place to get into this argument, but I will say is most of what you have said isn't accurate.

The 3870x2 is the only card worth considering on ATi's side.  The rest recently have been overpriced and give worse price/performance then comparable nVidia cards.

And nVidia has a history of releasing cards at decent prices and they have lowered their prices when they have had competition that requires them to.


WarEagleAU said:


> ::tsk:: :tsk:: did you feel that way before you made the switch?  anywho, its amazing news, but its still a fact that the two low end (or mid range here?) have to beat one high end. Price is a huge factor to say the least.
> 
> Personally, I dont want anyone to go out of business and I dont see anyone here saying that Newtekie1. Its always fanboism with you, I just dont get it. I say bravo to competition.



I didn't say anyone in this thread wanted anyone to go out of business.  I was just saying that there are those people out there, I was making a general statement about what happens when the fanboys get their way, and this is a taste of what happens when there is no competition.  I wasn't calling anyone a fanboy.


----------



## KainXS (Jun 18, 2008)

I'd like to see some benches first, I can't see 2 4850's outperforming the GTX280

That WOULD mean that 1 4850 smokes the 9800GTX and 2 smoke the 9800GX2

the problem is, I don't think the 4850 is faster than the 9800GTX,

I guess we will have to keep waiting on jimmy


----------



## zanex (Jun 18, 2008)

These benches look legit:

http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9309783&postcount=1

And someone compiled these results:

http://www.hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1032627938&postcount=20

Ridiculous results


----------



## Urbklr (Jun 18, 2008)

KainXS said:


> I'd like to see some benches first, I can't see 2 4850's outperforming the GTX280
> 
> That WOULD mean that 1 4850 smokes the 9800GTX and 2 smoke the 9800GX2
> 
> ...



Check these out Click

That was posted in the 4800 tweaking/feedback thread. Apparently the 4850 stomps the 8800GT, and beats the GTX280(Which BTW is beaten by the 9800GX2 in most cases) by decent amount. ATi/AMD has a little powerhouse coming here soon


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jun 18, 2008)

^ If those benchmarks are right... there is going to be some real competition in the graphics card market this time around.


----------



## ShogoXT (Jun 18, 2008)

Its looking more and more like a viable option for me.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 18, 2008)

smart stratergy. I think the RV670's PCB is actually the RV770's originally, but then AMD decided to die shrink the R600 for it. Well, may be the other way around, but its amazing how they are able to use the same PCB.

The thing is the RV670 having capcitors ommited really hinted a superior product's existance. This has allowed AMD to focus on R&D for the GPUs, and will benefit to us the consumers by having insane price-perf ratio. 

Nvidia's card needs a large heatpipe cooler, as well as the backplate to cool the memory. This backplate moreover serves a secondary purpose-to reinforce the card. 

AMD? Far more simple, smaller die, identical size as a HD3850/HD2900XT(For HD4870). Nothing realy to worry about. (okay perhaps, it would be a good idea to chuck a VF1000 onto the HD4850...). 

 Nvidia's solutions wont benefit from a die shrink and wont fit in many systems-such as mine.


----------



## HTC (Jun 18, 2008)

See this:







As you can see, the new 4850 is already available here in Portugal.

PCDig@ (Portuguese forum) has 2 dudes working on reviews: 1 quad fire in a spider system and 1, in single and CF, in an unknown system (unknown to me, that is). They are also working on a GTX280 review as well.

As soon as i see it posted there, i'll post it here.


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2008)

HTC... Buy one!!!


----------



## HTC (Jun 18, 2008)

erocker said:


> HTC... Buy one!!!



Will you lend me 179.9 euros?

I removed my OC because i couldn't afford the increase in the electric bill (much higher then i expected) ...


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 18, 2008)

Holy crap, its cheaper than the 9800GTX.

I think I know why though, the HD4850 costs the SAME as a HD3850 to manufacture.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 18, 2008)

And should cost about $220-250.


----------



## HTC (Jun 18, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Holy crap, its cheaper than the 9800GTX.
> 
> *I think I know why though, the HD4850 costs the SAME as a HD3850 to manufacture.*



Cannot confirm nor deny because i simply have no idea ...

That said, i would be quite surprised if you were right in that statement!


----------



## btarunr (Jun 18, 2008)

If all it takes is two HD4850's to beat a GTX 280, imagine what an onslaught the HD4870 X2 would bring....at a < $500 price-point. Let's just hope two HD4870 X2 units beat 3x GTX 280. If it even comes close (as in 90% of what performance you get with 3x GTX 280 you get with 2x HD4870 X2), ATI wins. I end up getting almost what 3x $650 gives in just 2x $500.


----------



## HTC (Jun 18, 2008)

btarunr said:


> *If all it takes is two HD4850's to beat a GTX 280, imagine what an onslaught the HD4870 X2 would bring....at a < $500 price-point.* Let's just hope two HD4870 X2 units beat 3x GTX 280. If it even comes close (as in 90% of what performance you get with 3x GTX 280 you get with 2x HD4870 X2), ATI wins. I end up getting almost what 3x $650 gives in just 2x $500.



Personally, i don't think CF HD4850 can beat the GTX280, but i do believe it will be very close, judging by reviews thus far presented.

I do think that CF HD4870 will beat the crap of GTX280 (speculation = ~20%?) and the same will go for the HD4870x2.

It's rumored that ATI will make a PC "think" that a HD4870x2 is only 1 GPU and that it will have much better "communication" (is that the word?) between the GPU cores. I would very much like to know if this, if true, will make the HD4870x2 better then CF HD4870.


----------



## wiak (Jun 18, 2008)

i can Axelly buy 4850 atm but i wont, waiting for 4870


----------



## wiak (Jun 18, 2008)

mamoz.no
norweigan etailer


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 18, 2008)

EUR 169.90 (today). Click link for most up to date prices.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a344810.html


----------



## lyricalgamer (Jun 18, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> We will just have to wait and see how much they are. It does say it takes 2 cards to beat a 280 and they didn't say by how much.
> 
> So SLi 280GTX FTW for now
> 
> ...



look two 4850's beat the gtx280,f the article is anything to go by,and two of them will cost approx. 450-500 australian$,and a single gtx 280 costs 750 AUD,and you esxpect to run 2 of those money guzzlers???


----------



## candle_86 (Jun 18, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> They are supposed to come in a $199. Trifire ftw and still half the price of sli gtx 280. Spider w/ 4 4850 should beat 3 gtx 280 at a third of the price. It gets worse and worse if this is true.



depends actully if it takes 2 to beat a gtx280 and we dont know by how much its very likly tri 280 will pwn hardcore any commers


----------



## btarunr (Jun 18, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> depends actully if it takes 2 to beat a gtx280 and we dont know by how much its very likly tri 280 will pwn hardcore any commers



Who cares how many GPU's it takes to beat a GTX 280? As long as it costs less, even if it consumes a little more power, it shouldn't matter. If I get to beat a $650 card with two cards measuring upto $420 in all, the difference in price more than makes up for higher power consumption for more than two years + I end up saving. Flipside is the need for a mobo with two slots.


----------



## Darkmag (Jun 18, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> depends actully if it takes 2 to beat a gtx280 and we dont know by how much its very likly tri 280 will pwn hardcore any commers



Apparently not by much GTX280 TRI-SLI lets hope drivers wil fix it


----------



## From_Nowhere (Jun 18, 2008)

Three Nvidia GTX 280s in SLI... when you absolutely need every possible FPS in Crysis. 
Two ATI 4850s in CrossFire... when you absolutely need every possible FPS in Crysis without selling an internal organ. (Perhaps)


----------



## xu^ (Jun 18, 2008)

as for going for 2 cards rather than 1 if they perform better i dont agree for the following reasons,id rather have a single fast card anyday.

1)i dont have a crossfire/sli board and dont plan on buying 1 in the near future.
2)even if i could use crossfire/sli thatd means id probably have to buy a bigger/better PSU.
3)cards are hot enuff as it is ,never mind having 2 of the damned things pumping out double the heat.
4)2 cards dont get you twice the perfomance and in some cases its actually worse performance than if u ran 1 card.

i know most of you on here would prefer 2 cards ,but the above reasons are why in the forseeable future i have no intention of going crossfire/sli.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 18, 2008)

it is hard to believe


----------



## KainXS (Jun 18, 2008)

these aren't even 4870's and 2 are faster and cheaper than the top card, dam, ati really must want it bad this time


----------



## HTC (Jun 18, 2008)

*This is from mascaras: admin @ PCDig@ (Portuguese forum)*

*WARNING: very big post!*

* Powercolor HD4850 512MB *

















* GPU-Z   *









* Temp @ Idle  *










* Single Card   *






*System  

E8400 @ 4Ghz
ASUS P5E X38
4Gb Gskill  8000 PQ 
HD4850 Default
Windows Vista 64 bit + SP1  
Catalyst 8.5  (CD)*









*Crysis  1.2.1 






Crysis @ 1680x1050 @ High Setings @  DX9 







 Average = 34.5 Fps *



------------------------------------------------------------------



*Crysis @ 1680x1050 @ High Setings @  DX10 






 Average = 31.5 Fps *




--------------------------------------------------------------






*BFG 9800GTX   @  Crysis @ 1680x1050 @ High Setings @ DX10 








 Average = 34.5 Fps *



----------------------------------------------------------------------






*Powercolor HD4850 Default    @  Crysis @ 1920x1080 @ High Setings @  DX9 *








* Average = 31.3 Fps *




----------------------------------------------------------------




*Crysis @ 1680x1050 @ Very High Settings  @  DX10 








 Average = 18.4 Fps *




---------------------------------------





*Crysis @ 1280x1024 @  High Settings  @  Anti Alising 4x  @ DX9 









 Average = 35 Fps *





---------------------------------




*Crysis @ 1280x1024 @  High Settings  @  Anti Alising 4x  @ DX10 








 Average = 34.4 Fps *











* Crysis  "In game"  *


*

E8400 @ 4Ghz
ASUS P5E X38
4Gb Gskill  8000 PQ 
HD4850 Default
Windows Vista 64 bit + SP1  
Catalyst 8.5  (CD)



1600x1200
High Settings
DX10 
*



http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/2710/cry1jh0.jpg

http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/5527/cry2pm8.jpg

http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/6896/cry3zk4.jpg

http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/1162/cry4yp8.jpg

http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/3793/cry6et1.jpg

http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/3876/cry7nd5.jpg

http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/756/cry8lw6.jpg

http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/8193/cry9ll1.jpg

http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/2286/cry10xi1.jpg

http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/60/cry11cg9.jpg

http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/241/cry12tu7.jpg

http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/2842/cry5ir3.jpg

http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/504/cry13to1.jpg





----------------








*  HD4850 Crossfire   *




*System  

E8400 @ 4Ghz
ASUS P5E X38
4Gb Gskill  8000 PQ 
HD4850 Default
Windows Vista 64 bit + SP1  
Catalyst 8.5  (CD)*








*Crysis  1.2.1 *





*Crysis @ 1920x1080 @ High Setings @  DX9 






 Average = 52.6 Fps *







---------






*Crysis @ 1920x1080 @ High Setings @  DX10






 Average = 44.69 Fps *








------------------



*Crysis @ 1920x1080 @ VERY High Setings @  DX10







 Average = 26 Fps *



-------------------------

*Crysis @ 1680x1050 @  High Setings @  DX9







 Average = 57.8 Fps *



-------------------------


*Crysis @ 1680x1050 @  High Settings @  DX10







 Average = 48.3 Fps *




-------------------------


*Crysis @ 1680x1050 @ VERY  High Settings @  DX10







 Average = 29.2 Fps *




-------------------------

*Crysis @ 1680x1050 @   High Settings @ Anti Alising x4 @  DX9







 Average = 42.6 Fps *




-------------------------








* HD4850 Crossfire  Crysis  "In game"  *



*

E8400 @ 4Ghz
ASUS P5E X38
4Gb Gskill  8000 PQ 
HD4850 Default
Windows Vista 64 bit + SP1  
Catalyst 8.5  (CD)



1600x1200
High Settings
DX10 
*











http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/4979/cf1pz2.jpg

http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/9254/cf2hk3.jpg

http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/1834/cf3xf1.jpg

http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/737/cf4kz8.jpg

http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/5503/cf5tt6.jpg

http://img376.imageshack.us/img376/2965/cf6yf3.jpg

http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/5919/cf8tx1.jpg

http://img376.imageshack.us/img376/7619/cf9tq9.jpg

http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/9296/cf10ym9.jpg

http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/1641/cf11be7.jpg

http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/3556/cf12vu9.jpg











..

..


:thumbsup:
...


​
Source: PCDig@


----------



## zOaib (Jun 18, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I can only afford I...  So that means AMD loses...  fail.



atleast u can afford AMD where as just window shop nvidia , be glad u can still have a decent card that will run your games without being raped with the mean green .


----------



## wolf2009 (Jun 18, 2008)

awesome . thx .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 18, 2008)

Whenever this 4850 get released, I will be grabbing one up because of these perf numbers.


----------



## Urbklr (Jun 18, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Whenever this 4850 get released, I will be grabbing one up because of these perf numbers.



Monday


----------



## razaron (Jun 18, 2008)

i cant wait for the 4870x2 because even if on its own its slightly weaker or equal to a gtx 280 it *might* have octa-crossfire (4 4870x2's) which would create a homocide case for the gtx280. but even if doesnt have octa-crossfire 1 4870 x2's probably gonna be better than a gtx 280 any way if the 4850 CF thing is correct.


----------



## HTC (Jun 18, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Whenever this 4850 get released, I will be grabbing one up because of these perf numbers.



It's already available @ PCDig@: if only i had the cash ...


----------



## wolf2009 (Jun 18, 2008)

HTC said:


> It's already available @ PCDig@: if only i had the cash ...



on ebay u can get it for $185 .


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2008)

i think some of these might just be my next set of cards


----------



## zOaib (Jun 18, 2008)

well for me all this hoobla is pretty interesting with these new gen cards , but i think ill stick with my 3870 x2 for now , it has kept me happy and thankfully i will avoid this gen of cards till next ones =)


----------



## HTC (Jun 18, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> on ebay u can get it for $185 .



I don't have even $100 ...

Bills stack up and the conjunction of having been on sick leave for 5.5 months (earn much less then if i were working) + not being raised (anual raise was cut because i was in sick leave) + *everything* being raised in prices (food, electricity, natural gas, and such) ... you see where i'm getting @ ... 

Let's just say that i shouldn't have upgraded my PC this year ...

EDIT

I have, in reserve, money for house, natural gas, electricity, water and food but that's reserved, which means i can't touch it for another reason.


----------



## mandelore (Jun 18, 2008)

these results look awesome, so for less than what you would pay for a 280, you can get better performance (4870/4870x2)

simply cannot wait to get the 4870x2 perf numbers, especially since there is a greater performance gap between the 4850 and the 4870. 

at last, ATI strikes back after much a hassle 

my 2900 has lasted me well, now just gotta see if anyone would buy it lol, not much hope for a return at the daft prices ati will be selling the nxt genc cards for


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 18, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> on ebay u can get it for $185 .



Link plz?


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Link plz?



$195

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sapphire-ATI-Ra...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## mandelore (Jun 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> $195
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Sapphire-ATI-Ra...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247



lol thats disgusting compared to what we paid for the 2900 when it came out lol!!

think the equivalent was around $650-700 at point release for the 1gb version lmao


----------



## wolf2009 (Jun 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> $195
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Sapphire-ATI-Ra...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247



go to live.com , search for something like ps3 , u'll get a link saying get some $ cashback , click on that , u'll be taken to ebay . hearch HD4850 without spaces . 2 sellers will be selling HD4850 for 195 + 9 $ shipping . during checkout u'll see a message of eting $20 cashback from microsoft . so final price will be $185 although u have to pay $205 up front .


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 18, 2008)

cdawall said:


> $195
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Sapphire-ATI-Ra...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247



Good deal or no?  I'm seriously considering this...


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Good deal or no?  I'm seriously considering this...



good enough i cant tell you prices that dealers are getting them at right now but that should work good for you


----------



## Urbklr (Jun 18, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Good deal or no?  I'm seriously considering this...



Yea, same....I have money on hand. Don't wana get burned thou....but considering

Edit: Nvm, none ship to Canada


----------



## HTC (Jun 18, 2008)

This dude has only 3 ...







The 4th hasn't arrived yet ...


He'll be doing quadfire benches in his spider rig!

I'll post them in this topic as soon as i spot them!

EDIT

This dude will also bench these:



> - BFG GF280GTX OC
> - Asus GF280GTX
> - 2x Asus HD4870



When he get's them.


----------



## mandelore (Jun 18, 2008)

wonder how much difference the GDDR5 will make to its ability to kick some ass


----------



## HTC (Jun 18, 2008)

mandelore said:


> wonder how much difference the GDDR5 will make to its ability to kick some ass



I'm wondering that myself!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 18, 2008)

But these are not GDDR5 cards are they?  I thought only the 4870 was, not the 4850.


----------



## HTC (Jun 18, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> But these are not GDDR5 cards are they?  I thought only the 4870 was, not the 4850.



For the time being, yes: you are correct!

ATI has plans to release the GDDR5 version, later on, i believe!


----------



## HTC (Jun 19, 2008)

Here's a screenie of Vantage CF HD4850:







PC specs for this test:

E8400 @ 4Ghz
ASUS P5E X38
4Gb Gskill 8000 PQ
HD4850 CF Default
Windows Vista 64 bit + SP1
Catalyst 8.5 (CD)

Notice the GPU score in this test and compare it to the GTX280 one!

EDIT

And here's the Xtreme preset Vantage score with CF HD4850:






For some reason, the pics didn't load the 1st time around???


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 19, 2008)

this is 4850 what about 4870


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jun 20, 2008)

I think AMD have the crown this time its hard for some Nvidia fans to swallow but you'll see im so glad i stayed with crossfire the price on the 4850 in the uk is so amazing this time around too. I think the best of both worlds are here now price and preformance watch out Nvidia!! AMD unleashed some BEASTS!!.


----------



## niko084 (Jun 20, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> How fast is ONE HD 4850 cause thats all I can afford



They sit on par with an 8800GTX, slightly faster than a 3870x2 in some situations.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 20, 2008)

niko084 said:


> They sit on par with an 8800GTX, slightly faster than a 3870x2 in some situations.



Especially with AA turned on.  It easily beats the 9800GTX at very high resolutions and with anti aliasing turn on to 4x.


----------



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 20, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I don't want anyone to go out of business.  I just want ATi and Intel to keep stomping all over AMD and nVidia's cubes.



I differ on both cases. I'd like AMD/ATi to go outta business, and I really like Intel/nVidia. 

/off topic


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 20, 2008)

This just in CF HD4850 faster than SLi 280

LOL


For real tho, I would like to see what Quad HD4850 setup with a AMD 9850 going against a Intel QX9770 with Tri 280 review.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 20, 2008)

Quad HD4870 on this + QX9770 would be a more even comparison. Foxconn was working on a 4-slot X48 board too, last I know (which did x8, x8, x8, x8).


----------



## Urbklr (Jun 20, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Quad HD4870 on this + QX9770 would be a more even comparison. Foxconn was working on a 4-slot X48 board too, last I know (which did x8, x8, x8, x8).



Is quadfire supported on that board?...or does quadfire work on any 4 slotted boards?


----------



## btarunr (Jun 20, 2008)

Urbklr911 said:


> Is quadfire supported on that board?...or does quadfire work on any 4 slotted boards?



X38/X48, yes.

Those Bonetrail boards that Intel sells, the ones with three slots, it does run three cards in CFX. The chipset does support CrossfireX.


----------



## newconroer (Jun 20, 2008)

So two brand new cards in CF are potentially faster? So what? CF/SLI being faster than a single card, really? Who would have thought!?!?!?

I've never run CF/SLI and I don't plan to, ever. Sure I might change my mind someday, but I'm not laying out for a new motherboard, with Nehalem around the corner and having to completely strip out my already complex built systems just to save a bit here and there and maybe gain an increase over a single card solution, in excess that I won't even notice either way.


Has anyone talked about future proofing? Testing and seeing performance for current 3d applications is great and all, and while we might not know the future, we have a good idea of what such software will require. With that said, Nvidia has proven in the last couple of years, that they can produce cards that mostly stay plenty ahead of demanding 3d applications, with  exception to a few of which I won't mention :0)

How potent is this mid-upper range niche by ATi going to be in a year from now given what we've seen them struggle with for the last two? 

Unless something changes drastically about the coding/design of software, cards like the 280/260 can compete for over a year, much like the G80 did.  

I don't have a feeling ATi will be so lucky. Which means they'll have to put out new cards, and Nvidia will just rehash their current ones, stay ahead of the 'game' so to speak, and it'll be a vicious cycle.
And that leaves me to root for Intel to put out their all in one solutions, force Nvidia to really compete and either wipe out ATi entirely, or compel them to get their shit together.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jun 20, 2008)

newconroer said:


> So two brand new cards in CF are potentially faster? So what? CF/SLI being faster than a single card, really? Who would have thought!?!?!?
> 
> I've never run CF/SLI and I don't plan to, ever. Sure I might change my mind someday, but I'm not laying out for a new motherboard, with Nehalem around the corner and having to completely strip out my already complex built systems just to save a bit here and there and maybe gain an increase over a single card solution, in excess that I won't even notice either way.
> 
> ...



then you're welcome to spend $650 for lesser performance. hey, if you're just throwing away money would you mind buying me a new case?


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 20, 2008)

How is it less performance? The 280 wipes the floor with the HD4850 by itself. If you just want to run one really powerful card you can't go wrong.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 20, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> How is it less performance? The 280 wipes the floor with the HD4850 by itself. If you just want to run one really powerful card you can't go wrong.



I think he meant against CF HD4850.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 20, 2008)

here is a full 4850 CF bench
http://www.forumdeluxx.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9309783&postcount=1


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/1470/radeon_hd_4850_in_crossfire_at_4ghz/index.html

seriously how many times do I have to post this link. crossfire 4850 is officially the loss

- Christine


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 20, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/1470/radeon_hd_4850_in_crossfire_at_4ghz/index.html
> 
> seriously how many times do I have to post this link. crossfire 4850 is officially the loss
> 
> - Christine



Well you can by 3 HD4850 for the price of one 280 card. So I would like to see what Triple CF is to one 280. Then a Sli and Tri setup going against that.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 20, 2008)

thats a big assumption. Asus Trinity didn't exactly pan out oh well better luck with 4870. i'm glad atleast one person clicked the link you made my day. 

- Christine


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 20, 2008)

Reading that tweaktown review,i dont see it as fail.That was only 4850 x-fire,4870 x-fire will destroy the gx280.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 20, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Reading that tweaktown review,i dont see it as fail.That was only 4850 x-fire,4870 x-fire will destroy the gx280.



And will cost the same as one 280.

CF and SLi don't work in every game, MOST GAMES it does tho.


----------



## rockfella (Jun 20, 2008)

Thats the Truth!



erocker said:


> GTX 280 is a very expensive card to make.  The 512bit bus is expensive, the pcb, and the reported horrible yields on GT200 chips.  It's all kind of like what happened with R600, though ATi had some better yields on thier chips.  Nvidia is just trying to stay profitable with these new cards.  If Nvidia follows the path ATi took with R600, by shrinking it down, and lowering manufacture costs, they will be in good shape.  Companies can't release a perfect product everytime.


----------



## rockfella (Jun 20, 2008)

Which board was that? 


btarunr said:


> Quad HD4870 on this + QX9770 would be a more even comparison. Foxconn was working on a 4-slot X48 board too, last I know (which did x8, x8, x8, x8).


----------



## intel igent (Jun 20, 2008)

according to the posted tweaktown review CF4850's look's pretty good, especially in 3dmark test's

just my $0.02


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 20, 2008)

newconroer said:


> So two brand new cards in CF are potentially faster? So what? CF/SLI being faster than a single card, really? Who would have thought!?!?!?
> 
> I've never run CF/SLI and I don't plan to, ever. Sure I might change my mind someday, but I'm not laying out for a new motherboard, with Nehalem around the corner and having to completely strip out my already complex built systems just to save a bit here and there and maybe gain an increase over a single card solution, in excess that I won't even notice either way.
> 
> ...



that'll depend on the market, true most dueals in the past haven't had the driver support to stand the test of time, but if duals become more of a norm, the 4870x2 will easily stand the test of time. as well the 9800gx2 and the n3870x2. and as for the ati performance, I seriously doubt that nvidia can continue on the architetural path, it's expensive and it can't seem to best the 9800gx2 in every situation which is a problem if your last flagship is encroaching on your current one, you have an architectural flaw. and no that's not opinion, thats fact.


----------



## rockfella (Jun 20, 2008)

We can say ATI HD4850 makes sense ATM. Simple. Nvidia will and prolly will decrease price of 9800GTX or even 8800GT more to fasten sales of these cards. They have the bigger chunk of market already! 



yogurt_21 said:


> that'll depend on the market, true most dueals in the past haven't had the driver support to stand the test of time, but if duals become more of a norm, the 4870x2 will easily stand the test of time. as well the 9800gx2 and the n3870x2. and as for the ati performance, I seriously doubt that nvidia can continue on the architetural path, it's expensive and it can't seem to best the 9800gx2 in every situation which is a problem if your last flagship is encroaching on your current one, you have an architectural flaw. and no that's not opinion, thats fact.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 20, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/1470/radeon_hd_4850_in_crossfire_at_4ghz/index.html
> 
> seriously how many times do I have to post this link. crossfire 4850 is officially the loss
> 
> - Christine



only issue i still see is there was not a single SS of the scores in that entire review yet when you look at the review i posted the numbers are much higher and include SS of the included cards and the scores....

AND THEY ONLY USED A 9850!


----------



## calvary1980 (Jun 20, 2008)

now your being a poor sport and pathetic 

- Christine


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 23, 2008)

the 4850 come now with havook physx or not, or will be wait for new version


----------



## Polarman (Jun 27, 2008)

I want 2. But i'm waiting for better cooling solution, improved bios and a software bundle to boot.


----------



## rockfella (Jun 27, 2008)

U can still buy one now and update BIOS later!


----------



## Xaser04 (Jul 1, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/1470/radeon_hd_4850_in_crossfire_at_4ghz/index.html
> 
> seriously how many times do I have to post this link. crossfire 4850 is officially the loss
> 
> - Christine



That has to be the wost excuse for a review I have ever seen.

How about some proper reviews: (these are the two off of the top of my head that include CF and all of the competing cards)

Firingsquad

With 8x AA
http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/ati_radeon_4850_4870_performance/page14.asp
http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/ati_radeon_4850_4870_performance/page15.asp

Other
http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/ati_radeon_4850_4870_performance/page10.asp
http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/ati_radeon_4850_4870_performance/page12.asp

Techreport Review:
http://www.techreport.com/articles.x/14990/9
http://www.techreport.com/articles.x/14990/10
http://www.techreport.com/articles.x/14990/11
http://www.techreport.com/articles.x/14990/12 (possibly a CF issue in cysis here?!)
http://www.techreport.com/articles.x/14990/13


Judging from those reviews (who I hold in much higher regard than the drivel from tweaktown) HD4850's (and especially HD4870's) urinate all over the GTX 280 yet still cost less. 

I am confused at how CF 4850's can be called anything but a success for ATI (AMD)?!


----------



## MKmods (Jul 1, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> true , even 3870x2 wasn't priced at this price when it first came out.



its quite a bit different, ATI was playing catch-up and had to price the cards cheaper. I freaking love my 9600GTs and so far they play all the games I want just fine.(run really cool and draw little power too)

(dont forget the 7900GTXs)


----------

